# NEC 2014 210.17.  Please help me interpret this code.



## Rudag (May 26, 2015)

I am the Building Official in our City.  When a conflict of code interpretations arises I am authorized to make the final call.

Our electrical inspector is requiring the installation of the separate branch circuit for the potential of a charging station being installed in the future in new construction of all garages.  I have received calls from contractors and home owners questioning the requirement.

_*NEC 2014 210.17*_

_ Electric Vehicle Branch Circuit_

_An outlet(s) installed for the purpose of charging electric vehicles_

_shall be supplied by a separate branch circuit. This circuit shall_

_have no other outlets._



They way I read it is if an outlet is installed for the purpose for charging electrical vehicles then it is required to be supplied by a separate branch circuit, making the separate branch circuit  required only if a charging station is installed.  I am leaning on not requiring the additional circuit unless a charging station is installed.  I cannot find a code reference specifically requiring installation of a branch circuit in the absence of a charging station.

I want to support the inspector but our job is to enforce the code and not make additional requirements.  Does the way I interpret the code uphold the intent?  What am I missing?

Thank you.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 26, 2015)

Depends on the vehicle what may be required. To require a dedicated electrical circuit for something that may never be installed in a home is overboard.

https://www.srpnet.com/electric/pdfx/chargingstation.pdf

_*NEC 2014 210.17*__ Electric Vehicle Branch Circuit_

_An outlet(s) installed __for the purpose of charging electric vehicles_

_shall be supplied by a separate branch circuit. This circuit shall_

_have no other outlets._

_If there is no purpose (electrical vehicle) there is no requirement _

_JMHO_


----------



## fatboy (May 26, 2015)

You can't require compliance to a code section, when the subject of the section is not even present, you are correct.

Your inspector should not be putting you in the position to have to overrule them. You are doing your job.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2015)

you are making the correct call. and I am not an electrical inspector. it is there in white and black.

why does the inspector feel the section cited requires it???


----------



## Msradell (May 26, 2015)

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## Msradell (May 26, 2015)

What kind of circuit if he requiring be installed?  He has no idea what type of charging circuits future cars are going to require so how is he adding a requirement that a separate feed be installed at the time of construction?  The circuit is not required until the charger is installed!


----------



## conarb (May 26, 2015)

Msradell said:
			
		

> What kind of circuit if he requiring be installed?  He has no idea what type of charging circuits future cars are going to require so how is he adding a requirement that a separate feed be installed at the time of construction?  The circuit is not required until the charger is installed!


California is requiring it as part of our Green Code, I haven't looked it up but I've heard it's a requirement.  But I agree, I think every electric car manufacturer has a different connection system.


----------



## jar546 (May 27, 2015)

Not required but has code stipulations if you do.  Bottom line is that the inspector is incorrect and your system is working if you are there to make the correct call regardless of who is right.  That's the right thing to do.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 27, 2015)

See 2014 NEC 210.52(G)(1).


----------



## ICE (May 27, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> California is requiring it as part of our Green Code, I haven't looked it up but I've heard it's a requirement.  But I agree, I think every electric car manufacturer has a different connection system.


I haven't heard about that.


----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2015)

The California Building Code will require all new construction to be wired for Level 2 electric-car charging stations beginning in July 2015, it is not a requirement before that

You will, in new homes, be required to provide conduit. Wire and charging unit to be installed at a later date.

We also have a solar ready roof requirement.


----------



## cda (May 27, 2015)

And people thought requiring fire sprinklers was going to far


----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> And people thought requiring fire sprinklers was going to far


There you go thinking again.....


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 27, 2015)

You could suggest a conduit from the panel to a future box but it would be just a suggestion.


----------



## ICE (May 27, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The California Building Code will require all new construction to be wired for Level 2 electric-car charging stations beginning in July 2015, it is not a requirement before thatYou will, in new homes, be required to provide conduit. Wire and charging unit to be installed at a later date.
> 
> We also have a solar ready roof requirement.


I have heard about a requirement for a minimum 200 amp service for installing solar but that is for projects of ten or more houses.


----------



## jdfruit (May 27, 2015)

Conduit with empty box is a good idea for new construction. Maybe two empty boxes so the charger/controller can be located where needed to match the car.

Having recently been rear ended by a large 4 wheel drive SUV, I now own an electric car for my wife to do her local commuting (of course I got the "old" car for my commuting). PIA until the 240v charger is installed (an upcoming weekend project). There is standardization for the charger cord connections but there are some differences in the charger equipment for charge rates and time cycles depending on the battery system in the vehicle. Finding out which type of charger box/controller your vehicle needs is readily available from the vehicle manufacturer with charger make/model that matches up to your car. I got lucky for where my service is located, perfectly spotted on the garage wall where the charge port is positioned on the car, just need a two pole breaker, small piece of conduit below the main, mount the j-box on interior wall side, pull/connect conductors, mount charge/controller and get relief from complaints on overnight time required for 110v charging.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 27, 2015)

I believe it is required, see post 9.


----------



## jdfruit (May 27, 2015)

for the 2014 NEC; here is the "charging" language for 210.52

210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlets. This section

provides requirements for 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacle

outlets. ...

So for 2014 NEC 210.52(G)(1) you will have an outlet that can be used for vehicle charging but will take many hours. Now if you use the outlet for charging, it is required to be a separate branch circuit so there are compliance difficulties if there are other loads (freezers, general use outlets, etc). If you need 240v for the charging equipment then it also requires a separate branch circuit.


----------



## Dennis (May 27, 2015)

210.52(G)(1) says nothing about a charging station.  If the entire garage can be on one circuit I doubt that was the intent either.


----------



## jdfruit (May 27, 2015)

Dennis, the OP was about 2014 NEC 210.17, somehow 2014 NEC 210.52(G)(1) got thrown into the mix as making the case for requiring an outlet for electric vehicle charging. What's happening with EV circuits in your part of the country?


----------



## Dennis (May 27, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Dennis, the OP was about 2014 NEC 210.17, somehow 2014 NEC 210.52(G)(1) got thrown into the mix as making the case for requiring an outlet for electric vehicle charging. What's happening with EV circuits in your part of the country?


I understand what the op was about but I think Chris was saying that 210.52(G) was required for a charging station.

There is no code requiring wiring to be installed for a charger that is not there.  If one is installed it must be on a separate circuit however I have never even seen a 120V charger.  Most of the ones we do are either 30 amps or higher.  I can't imagine how long it would take to charge a car with a 120V unit.

The fact that there are so many chargers available should make it clear that wiring for one in the future is not practical without knowing what size the customer wants


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 1, 2015)

I agree Dennis "if installed must be dedicated'' but not required for possible future use.


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 3, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> California is requiring it as part of our Green Code, I haven't looked it up but I've heard it's a requirement.  But I agree, I think every electric car manufacturer has a different connection system.


 I wish California would quit doing this kind of thing. Too many Californians coming to Texas as a result.

BSSTG


----------

